# Deutschland



## Bauschaum7 (26. August 2019)

Sagt man 2050  bzw nach 60 Jahren in den Nachrichten dann immernoch   ....    die neuen Bundesländer ?


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2019)

Nein, dann sind Preußen und Böhmen die neuen Bundesländer.


----------



## Krolgosh (26. August 2019)

Ferien noch immer nicht zuende? 

2050 wären das auch noch immer die neuen Bundesländer sofern keine anderen dazu kommen?


----------



## Tolotos66 (26. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein, dann sind Preußen und Böhmen die neuen Bundesländer.



Du hast Schlesien und Mähren vergessen
Gruß T.


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2019)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Du hast Schlesien und Mähren vergessen
> Gruß T.



Ich hab extra Böhmen genommen, weil es an Bayern angrenzt und Deutschland ja keine Länder auslöschen will -- wir nehmen nur das, was uns schon immer gehört hat. 
Das Saarland kann Frankreich wieder haben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (26. August 2019)

Nein es sind dann die wenig gebraucht und kaum genutzt Bundesländer.
Je nach Region werden es die an Bastler abzugebenen Bundesländer. So wie heute das Saarland.


----------



## Seeefe (26. August 2019)

Ich weiß gerade selbst nicht, ob der Thread überhaupt noch zur Rumpelkammer passt


----------



## DKK007 (26. August 2019)

Ich sehe hier keinen Sinn in dem Thread - bitte schließen.


Zumal die neuen Bundesländer im Westen liegen. 
Gründung Sachen: 1918
Gründung Baden-Württemberg: 1952


----------



## Nightslaver (26. August 2019)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Du hast Schlesien und Mähren vergessen
> Gruß T.



Und was ist mit Östereich?


----------



## INU.ID (26. August 2019)

Ich hab den Thread mal ins richtige Forum verschoben...


----------



## shadie (26. August 2019)

Woher kommen eigentlich die Leute, die solche Threads eröffnen?

- Deutschland
- Die Gier des Menschen
- Bio oder nicht Bio
- Wohin versickern unsere STeuergelder
- e-Roller für idioten
- Handwerk lohnt sich nicht mehr
- Walfang Japan muss das sein

Nen anderer User hat auf Basis von Interstellar (Film), nen Thread erstellt, i ndem er drauf hinweißt, dass wir überbevölkert sind und doch bitte Millionen gekillt werden sollten udn die übrig bleiben sterilisiert werden sollten um die Verbreitung Mensch einzudämmen.

Woher kommen diese ganzen Leute 

Vor 1-2 Jahren war davon echt nix hier zu lesen.
Vor einem Jahr fing es mit Flacherdlern an, jetzt Menschenhasser.

Was ist da los


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (26. August 2019)

Diese Gestalten sind schon immer da gewesen, nur merkt man es durchs Netz viel schneller.


----------



## compisucher (26. August 2019)

Ich denke, 
dass diese Threads von solchen Menschen eröffnet werden, die mit der Komplexität der heutigen Welt nicht klar kommen,
sich innerlich verweigern, ein objektives Wissen zur Bewertung hierüber anzueignen und über die Forumsbeiträge hoffen, auf Gleichgesinnte zu treffen.

Letztlich ist das Muster identisch:
Man sucht sich irgendeine Randgruppe, die sich hier garantiert nicht verteidigen kann, über die man dann abfällig lästern oder gar hetzen kann und so die Eigenwahrnehmung als Wahrheit erfassen kann (der bequeme Weg).


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> Vor 1-2 Jahren war davon echt nix hier zu lesen.
> Vor einem Jahr fing es mit Flacherdlern an, jetzt Menschenhasser.



Da hat die Telekom erst jetzt DSL hin verlegt. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Ich denke,
> dass diese Threads von solchen Menschen eröffnet werden, die mit der Komplexität der heutigen Welt nicht klar kommen,
> sich innerlich verweigern, ein objektives Wissen zur Bewertung hierüber anzueignen und über die Forumsbeiträge hoffen, auf Gleichgesinnte zu treffen.
> 
> ...



Kann durchaus sein. 
Wobei es jetzt bei ihm zumindest nicht direkt in den Rassismus oder Schwulenhass abgedriftet ist.


----------



## Rage1988 (27. August 2019)

Also ich finde ja auch die Leute lustig, die jedes Mal in diese Threads schauen und immer den gleichen Senf dazu geben. 

Wenn es euch nervt oder nicht interessiert, dann verlasst den Thread doch einfach wieder.

Sich jedes Mal aber erneut aufzuregen und das dann wieder zu schreiben, ist nicht sinnvoller als die Threads.


----------



## Bauschaum7 (27. August 2019)

Was wollen die uns damit vermitteln ?

Anscheinend soll damit die Teilung bzw Spaltung in den Köpfen der Menschen erhalten bleiben ...  Schafft ja auch ein viel besseres Klima  .

teile und herrsche


----------



## Seeefe (27. August 2019)

Da viele schon Probleme haben überhaupt alle 16 Bundesländer aufzuzählen, musst du dir darüber keine Gedanken machen  Umso jünger, umso weniger kennen die Bezeichnung "neue und alte Bundesländer".


----------



## shadie (27. August 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Also ich finde ja auch die Leute lustig, die jedes Mal in diese Threads schauen und immer den gleichen Senf dazu geben.
> 
> Wenn es euch nervt oder nicht interessiert, dann verlasst den Thread doch einfach wieder.
> 
> Sich jedes Mal aber erneut aufzuregen und das dann wieder zu schreiben, ist nicht sinnvoller als die Threads.



Das machst du doch bei Colormix genau so


----------



## Rage1988 (27. August 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> Das machst du doch bei Colormix genau so



Da beschwere ich mich aber nicht, sondern möchte bespaßt werden. Bisher habe ich sehr viel bei seinen Beträgen gelacht


----------



## Krolgosh (27. August 2019)

Ich finde ja dass das teilweise was von masochismus hat


----------



## shadie (27. August 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Da beschwere ich mich aber nicht, sondern möchte bespaßt werden. Bisher habe ich sehr viel bei seinen Beträgen gelacht



Und was denkst du warum ich hier bin ? 

Wie gesagt:

- Deutschland
- Die Gier des Menschen
- Bio oder nicht Bio
- Wohin versickern unsere STeuergelder
- e-Roller für idioten
- Handwerk lohnt sich nicht mehr
- Walfang Japan muss das sein

Das kann nur gut werden 



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ich finde ja dass das teilweise was von masochismus hat


----------



## -Shorty- (27. August 2019)

Bauschaum7 schrieb:


> Was wollen die uns damit vermitteln ?
> 
> Anscheinend soll damit die Teilung bzw Spaltung in den Köpfen der Menschen erhalten bleiben ...  Schafft ja auch ein viel besseres Klima  .
> 
> teile und herrsche



Die Bezeichnungen haben einfach geschichtlichen Hintergrund. 

Ist wie mit den Ureinwohnern in Amerika, sind auch nur Indianer genannt worden weil jemand glaubte  Indien zu entdecken. Bis heute wird dieser Ausdruck benutzt und wird nie überholt.


----------



## Poulton (27. August 2019)

shadie schrieb:


> Woher kommen diese ganzen Leute


Sommerferien. Sollte man verbieten.


----------



## Rage1988 (27. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Sommerferien. Sollte man verbieten.



Naja, du hast anscheinend auch genug Zeit für sinnlose und überflüssige Kommentare.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. August 2019)

Rage1988 schrieb:


> Naja, du hast anscheinend auch genug Zeit für sinnlose und überflüssige Kommentare.



Na dir macht da keiner was vor, unlustig und beleidigend kenn ich ja sonst nur aus der Bild.


----------



## Rage1988 (27. August 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Na dir macht da keiner was vor, unlustig und beleidigend kenn ich ja sonst nur aus der Bild.



Ich beschwere mich aber nicht und gebe überall meinen Senf dazu. Wenn mich ein Thread nicht interessiert, dann meide ich ihn und schreibe aber nich ständig sinnlose Kommentare. Sein Kommentar im Thread "Bartcreme" hat mir gereicht. Warum du dich da einmischst weiß ich nicht. Aber wenn man so deine Kommentare kennt, mischt du dich öfters gerne ein.

Aber wenn du Bild Leser bist, wird mir einiges klar.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. August 2019)

Mimimi, jemand in nem Forum hat ne andere Meinung, mimimi.

Witzig.


----------



## Rage1988 (27. August 2019)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Mimimi, jemand in nem Forum hat ne andere Meinung, mimimi.
> 
> Witzig.



Genau das ist das Niveau, das ich von deinen Kommentaren gewohnt bin. Immerhin bleibst du deiner Linie treu.


----------



## -Shorty- (27. August 2019)

Was du so gewohnt bist will hier keiner wissen.

Dass ich meiner Linie treu bleib sagt genau gar nix aus. Aber ich nehme Komplimente gern an, wem soll ich auch sonst treu bleiben, wenn nicht mir selbst. Kommt da etwa Neid auf?


----------



## Bauschaum7 (30. August 2019)

ich schon  ,  bin ja auch ein Schoschone ^^

bleibt mal auf dem tppech .....

Habe Mokkajeans und schone den Teppich


----------



## INU.ID (30. August 2019)

Ich denke alle wichtigen Fragen wurden beantwortet, und der Thread kann hier geschlossen werden.


----------

